
BBC (yes, BBC) releases open source Javascript framework - jmonegro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2009/07/glow_javascript_library_open_s.html
======
jacquesm
dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=693786>

------
satyajit
That's interesting .... who next? Microsoft to release a RoR framework?

